# craftsman lawn tractor snow plow



## dan Chmielewski (Nov 27, 2018)

my 42'' snow blade barely lifts off the ground and tilts to the left side, what adjustment can i make to raise it up higher off the ground. do i tighten the big spring in the middle of the plow.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Dan. I'm afraid I'm not at all familiar with your set up, but I'm sure someone that can offer a solution will be along shortly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2018)

Welcome to the *TractorForum*.

can you post some pics of your setup?


----------



## dan Chmielewski (Nov 27, 2018)

Lance Skene said:


> Welcome to the *TractorForum*.
> 
> can you post some pics of your setup?


I will try


----------

